# Raliegh Tourist



## kahloop1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Picked up this Raleigh Tourist for ten dollars at an estate auction, rides real nice...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 7, 2019)

That's a very good deal. Well done.


----------



## kahloop1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for the link, I am really liking these Raleigh bikes!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2019)

Rock solid, great riders. Excellent find!


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 8, 2019)

Wow! Nice bike , nice brooks saddle. $10. Very well spent.


----------



## dweenk (Oct 8, 2019)

I'll give you ten for the saddle and it would be free


----------

